# Just in time to say...



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm just in time to say to those that live to the East of me, Happy New Year!
And to those that live to the West of me, Happy New Year for tomorrow!
I've been a member of this forum for a tad over four months now, and I'd like to express my sincere thanks for all the help and assistance I have received in that time, and to say thank you to all the great new friends I have made through this medium.
Thank you all, and may 2009 bring you all peace and happiness, and good health.
Cheers!
Terry.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2008)

Airframes said:


> I'm just in time to say to those that live to the East of me, Happy New Year!
> And to those that live to the West of me, Happy New Year for tomorrow!
> I've been a member of this forum for a tad over four months now, and I'd like to express my sincere thanks for all the help and assistance I have received in that time, and to say thank you to all the great new friends I have made through this medium.
> Thank you all, and may 2009 bring you all peace and happiness, and good health.
> ...



Happy New Year to you and every one else Terry. 6 more hours to go here till midnight.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2008)

Be happy and keep smiling my friend. A Happy New Year Terry !!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to those to the east of me. I still have about five hours to
go. 

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2008)

Terry

many more A/C builds for 09 ! may the references flow ........... ~

yee-haw !

E ~


----------



## aflyer (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm Pacific Time, got 7.5 hrs to go as of this writing...

Best wishes to all from this noob - I look forward to great learning and great connections at this site in the coming year(s)  .

Cheers
Kerry


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2008)

so am I Kerry......time to pull out the bike and go for a hard spin in the rain, there is plenty of hrs left in the day.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2008)

Best wishes to you too, Terry!! 4 hours to go here on the East Coast of the ole US of A!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's now 02:10hrs here, and even though I didn't go out this New Year, I'm still feeling just a little wobbly! Must be all the decent French wine...or maybe it was a dodgy batch of TEA!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to all. I'm going to celebrate with some NyQuil, some aspirin, and go to bed. I felt like poop all day but I hope you guys stay safe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I was NOT the last kicked out the pub tonight...spent some time singing "Auld Lang Syne", "Bonnie Banks Of Loch Lomond" all the classics... Thank you Terry for your friendship and your help. I wish you all but the very best for you, your family and friends for 2009.... (That goes for all of you btw!)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year All!

Best Wishes to all. Although I didn't sing the classics like Lucky, I will echo his post, thanks everyone for what they give to this site. They truly make it what it is today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally on.....it's late afternoon here now.....Happy New Year and best wishes to all for a bigger and better 2009!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2009)

Terry, veel heil en zegen, as we would say, meaning lots of good and blessings for the new year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2009)

Its late afternoon here, hazy from all the Scotch and hope everyone has a great 2009!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> .......hazy from all the Scotch....


You can't be drinking it right then....


----------

